# Mail order Shrimps



## gixer (12 Sep 2010)

Hi guys,

Having major problems finding decent shrimps over here in Greece.
Is it safe to mail order shrimps from Europe?

If so anyone know of any respectable sellers?



Cheers
Mark


----------



## frothhelmet (16 Sep 2010)

Take a look here.

http://www.1a-wirbellose.de/invertebrate-shrimp.php

You can also google the word 'garnelen' for more sellers.

goodluck


----------



## gixer (16 Sep 2010)

frothhelmet said:
			
		

> Take a look here.
> 
> http://www.1a-wirbellose.de/invertebrate-shrimp.php
> 
> ...



Hi,

Thanks for that   

I'll do a search as they seem monumentally expensive on that site â‚¬8 each for cherry shrimp   

I'm guessing garnelen is German for shrimp?


----------



## frothhelmet (17 Sep 2010)

No, that's 8 Euros for cardinal shrimp. Which is a delicate and beautiful sulawesi species. Their prices are quite good overall in my estimation.


----------



## gixer (17 Sep 2010)

frothhelmet said:
			
		

> No, that's 8 Euros for cardinal shrimp. Which is a delicate and beautiful sulawesi species. Their prices are quite good overall in my estimation.




Thanks.

Managed to find 2 x cardinals locally â‚¬2.40.
The same shop had some cherry shrimps in at â‚¬1.40 so i bought 20 of them also.

Fingers they live well together.

I'll keep searching, but with postage added they seem to be a LOT more expensive than they're selling for locally.


Thanks again   

If you find any more sites please post them up.




Cheers
Mark


----------



## mr. luke (23 Sep 2010)

You got aa riduculously good price on those shrimps!
I payed Â£11 for cardinals....
If you look at some of the other shrimps on there, they are very wel priced.
if you purchased snowball shrimps at Â£1.50 you would have no trouble moving them on for Â£3-4 each.


----------



## a1Matt (24 Sep 2010)

gixer said:
			
		

> frothhelmet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some more sites as requested here: viewtopic.php?f=4&t=13049

I've never seen Sulawesi shrimps as cheap as you got them.
Please ask them if they do mail order to England!


----------



## Gill (24 Sep 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> gixer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Slighlty Off Topic but Kesgrave Tropical on Ebay will be getting another shipment of Sulawesi Shrimp in 2-3 weeks time. And will hopefully be able to offer at the same prices i bought them at last time Under Â£8 quid each


----------



## gixer (25 Sep 2010)

They were labelled up cherry shrimps.

I'll snap a pic and post it up.


----------



## gixer (25 Sep 2010)

Ok snapped a pic.





These are the ones i bought for â‚¬1.40.
They were absolutely tiny if that makes a difference, you could have put 3 onto a microSD card they were that small.


----------

